# Smart Antenna Adaptor



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's a device I'd like to see... right now, it's mostly CECBs that have these "smart antenna" ports. I imagine TiVo could make an adaptor for the S3/HD that would attach to the USB port for control (and RF for the incoming signal). I don't know if the antennas can optimize for two channels at once, though.


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Here's a device I'd like to see... right now, it's mostly CECBs that have these "smart antenna" ports. I imagine TiVo could make an adaptor for the S3/HD that would attach to the USB port for control (and RF for the incoming signal). I don't know if the antennas can optimize for two channels at once, though.


I second that !


----------

